
Yojimbo, and The Case for Anything Buckets - fogus
http://shawnblanc.net/2009/09/yojimbo-and-anything-buckets/
======
vlad
_Ultimately, without over-the-air syncing Yojimbo would not be the world’s
best info-management mobile app. The biggest need for me wouldn’t be having my
notes with me all the time, but having them with me at an unanticipated
moment._

Shovebox, an app developed by a Hacker News user, does everything Yojimbo does
and already has an iPhone app out that syncs over your wi-fi network, so your
information goes wherever you do.

